# Washington Federal Bank Buys Bodybuilding.com Building



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2019)

*Washington Federal Bank Buys Bodybuilding.com Building*

Washington Federal bank has bought the Bodybuilding.com property in Boise, Idaho for $15.25 million. As you may have seen from the Bodybuidling.com videos online, this is a massive 98,574 square foot building on 11 acres of land. So will Bodybuilding.com staff now have to move out? Not according to Boise Dev news which states

?BodyBuilding (a unit of Liberty Expedia holdings through its Vitalize subsidiary) will remain in the building for now under a lease agreement. The company will take up about 54,000 square feet of space.?

Muscle Insider readers will remember that Bodybuilding.com laid off approximately 90 employees just before Christmas 2016. Two months later, the company?s CEO left the company. They?ve had their share of ups and downs but let?s hope that selling their building and reducing their office space helps keep them in the game. 

https://youtu.be/uM9eLukZZhc


----------

